# Triglachromis Otostigma info wanted



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all,

after searching for ages for as much info on these guys I haven't really found what I'm after.

What I'm looking for is a guideline for a good diet and water parameters for them.

I have some on order and am currently getting the tank ready for them.

The details so far:
6x18x18 tank with sand and crushed coral/shells as substrate.
4 PVC pipes (80mm diameter) covered by limestone
There's about 40kg of limestone all up 
Filtration consists of 2 aqua one cf 1000s at each end and a small internal filter.

Any advice would be much appreciated 

Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Ronny,
Your set up sounds good, though there may be too much rock in the tank. You will want to give them some open space, to mimic the mud flats they live over, in the lake. 
I feed mine a good sinking pellet, like NLS and Ken's no carb pellets.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Daniel,

I must admit it sonds like a lot of limestone but really it doesnt take up that much room as it's mainly stacked on the PVC pipes to hide them.

I'll get a pic up once I've finished playingwith the background etc.

Also, what parameters do you keep them at?

Thanks again
Ronny.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's a really good thread you should check out on them.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Tim, 
Great tread!!!
Ronny,
Hard water, ph 8.2or higher.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Tim, I've read that one many times already lol.

Probably the best thread on them I have seen but it still doesnt include parameters and diet of the fish....


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe you could try posting to that thread, but I would think typical Tanganyikan water parameters and a good quality food should do fine for them. They're a mud sifter in the wild and probably find and eat tiny crustaceans. According to Konings it's not unusual for them to have a gut full of mud.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Tim,

Sounds like a plan, hopefully some of those breeders are still active on the forum.

I figured the parameters wouldnt be too differant from other tangs, just wanted to be sure cos I'm not really a risk taker and at the price they go for here, (10 for $700) it's a big risk lol.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm, I ended up posting to threat but didnt get much of a response :-?

Anyhow, heres a few shots of the tank that'll be their future home.

I'm picking them up this Sunday and have been told that they're bigger than expected and look great 

I also cutback on the lime stone like ou said Daniel :thumb:

There's a couple of mollies in there that I put in to test the water and hopefully they'll breed in there and provide my otos with live food lol.

Full tank shot









Left side









Middle section









and the right side









What do you think?

Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Ronny,
The tank looks great! I can't wait to see it when you put in your new fish.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Daniel

I took the pics before I put the fish in cos from what I can gather, it wont ever look the same again lol.

I'm interested to see if the plants stay where they are and how much they decide to change the landscaping lol.

Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Hmm, I ended up posting to threat but didnt get much of a response


Boy, I'll say. Just a link to info in French. :roll: Not a very active forum, but very knowledgable members, so I use it for research. What I could make out from the link was pretty typical water parameters and temp, and feed on crustaceans that they filter from the mud on the lake bottom. Pretty much what I had read elsewhere.

Tank looks great Ronny. I'm hoping to set up a tank for these guys or similar like Limnochromis auritus in the next several months, so looking forward to seeing how it goes for you. Particularly if multiple pairs will tolerate each other in that type of setup. You may end up having to turn more of those cave opening away from each other. It'll be intersting to see.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, Finally got my Otos   

Here's a link to the site I'll be keeping updated info, pics and videos on them....

http://www.perthcichlid.com.au/forum/index.php?showtopic=27351&pid=141311&st=0&#entry141311

I did get some usefull info from someone off you tube who has bred them and raised numerous fry.
He turned out to be a moderator of a polish tang forum lol.

http://klub-tanganika.pl/forum/index.php

Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Well just thought I'd update this thread, it's been a while lol.

I've had them for about 3 months now and one pair has already spawned 3 times.
They have become quite regular now spawning every 14-16 days producing about 30-40 eggs each time.

I didn't expect them to spawn so soon as I was told to expect an 18 month wait from an experienced breeder.
My ones couldn't be more than 12 months as I've only had them for 3 months and they were barely 3-4 cm when I got them.

Anyways, here's a couple a few pics I've taken of them in the last couple of months including some of the pair holding which I took this morning 

Hope you like....









































































And a couple of pics I took this morning..


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Very cool ! Congrats 

This is one fish I some day want to try


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

One of my favorite fish that you dont see too often or spawn. I have six in a 75 gallon by themselves with PVC pipes and are about 3 inches, hoping they will breed as quickly as yours did. Did you do anything special to induce spawning? I searched the whole internet and could find little information on them.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Definitely a different lil fish, the ones I have are part of the first ones in Western Australia.

I really wasn't expecting them to spawn because they are only about 2-205 inches tops.

I didn't really do anything to induce spawning.

The only thing I can think of is I was unable to do a water change for 2 weeks and when I came back, I did one and they spawned hours after. I normally do weekly changes and after every second one they spawn, so Im guessing they like the water changes.
I normally add water that's 2 degrees cooler.

My parameters are pretty basic, PH is around 7.8-8 
Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate are all 0.

If you like, I can forward some of the info that was given to me from a breeder in Poland?

Cheers
Ronny.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Ronny,
Post that information here, there are others that could use the help, like me! :lol: I'm getting some soon, and can use all the information possible!
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with daniel, can you just post them hear.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

I would post the info here, but it's scanned pages from a magazine so I dont think I can?

If you guys could PM me your emails or send me one, I'll send you the pages ASAP :wink:
and that goes for anyone else who's atfer some info on these guys 

my email is:

ronald_marcosAThotmail.com


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, very informative thank you very much.


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad you liked the info 

For those waiting on parameters etc. I haven't forgotten.

I've just done another water change and am waiting to see if they spawn again as they are due some time this weekend.

If they spawn as expected, I'll take the readings then to see exactly what conditions mine are spawning in :wink:


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry for the late response, I've been quite busy with studies and everything.

But I'm happy to announce my trigs had bred again as expected 

This time I stripped the eggs and put them in a tumbler.

Of the 40 odd eggs only about 10-15 were fertile and are now little wrigglers 

I believe the low fertilization number is due to stripping them too early and not giving the male enough time to fertilize them all but we shall see next time in another two weeks.

For those who were waiting on parameters, here they are:

PH- 8.6
Ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite -0
GH-143-161 ppm
KH- 107.4 ppm

They are fed a healthy diet of Sera Granugreen, NLS Thera A, Frozen Brine shrimp and live molly fry lol. Their main food is the Sera Granugreen and the others are fed only occasionally (2-3 times a week)

Water changes were performed every weekend but are now done every second weekend as the conditions are quite stable and the fish spawn after a water change.

If there is anyhing else you would like to know, PM me or post here 

HTH,
Ronny.


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

What percent of water would you say you change out of the tank every other weekend?


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

I do about 30%and the water I add is a little bit cooler than the tank water by about 2-3 degrees C


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

I skipped last weeks water change and I am going to try that this week. Thanks again!


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

No problem, all the best 

The reason I do the water changes fortnightly is because I believe the water change triggers the spawning, however, it takes about a fortnight for the female to develop a god belly full of eggs.

I dont think it's the actual timing of the water change that does it, I just do it when I think they're ready and hope for the best :wink:

What are your params and do you keep them with anything else?


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

I havent had the chance to measure the parameters and they are in a 75gal species tank with PVC and sand.


----------

